# Use for Fur



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just tricked this bugger.

Mole fur seems to be the softest of any animal I've ever handled. Anyone ever done anything with them?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

only thing I've ever used moles for was bait, grind them up and mix with a little glycerin and preservative, put about a golf ball sized amount in the bottom of a dirt hole...............


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I usually put mine in the road.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hell I thought that was a Halloween decoration...lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're half way to making moleasses...... :teeth:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

never thought of it that way YD.......lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What did the second mole say to the first one?

All I smell is molasses...


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

youngdon said:


> You're half way to making moleasses...... :teeth:










What the.... :roflmao: Took me a minute!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

25 more and you'd have a dandy of a hat....


----------

